# lebenszeit.com



## Mädel-20 (6 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Vor fast einem Jahr, am 20.12.07 bin aus purer Langeweile auf lebenszeit.com gestoßen und habe dort diesen Test gemacht. Es stand dort nirgendwo sichtbar geschrieben, dass es kostenpflichtig ist, sonst hätte ich das ja niemals gemacht.

Kurz nach Weihnachten hab ich dann plötzlich ne Rechnung über 99 € in meinem E-Mail-Postfach gehabt. Hab mich übers Internet informiert und habe herausgefunden, dass ich es scheinbar mit dem sog. "Pferdehändler" aus Kalletal zu tun habe. D.h., ich kann die Rechnung einfach ignorieren. Gut, habe ich getan. Meine Schwester hat denen allerdings noch per Mail ne Art Widerruf geschrieben. Im Januar kam dann noch ne Mahnung per Mail. Danach hab ich nix mehr von denen gehört. Bis heute!

Heute habe ich aufm Postweg nen Brief bekommen, mit einer "Letzten Mahnung". Folgendes wurde geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie haben sich am 20.12.2007 unter w*w.lebenszeit.com  angemeldet. Sie haben in weiterer Folge eine Rechnung sowie die darauf folgende Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten. Wir stellen mit Bedauern fest, dass Sie den angeführten Betrag bis heute nicht beglichen haben.
> 
> ...


 
Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Zahlen? 

Es ist ja schon komisch, dass die sich erst fast nen Jahr später wieder melden, oder?

Habe übrigens die Briefköpfe der Mails von damals und vom Brief von heute mal verglichen. Damals kam es noch aus Kalletal, es war aber vermerkt das dieser Ilic seinen Sitz in Wien hat. Und heute war die Abschrift schon aus Wien, mit "Lebenszeit GmbH" als Absender. Die Bankdate haben sich auch geändert. Damals wars bei der Postbank München und nun bei der Sparkasse Passau.

Ich würd mich über Tipps von euch freuen!

Danke.


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: lebenszeit.com*

Neben dem, was ihnen zur Verfügung steht, dürfen die gerne auch noch einen Kopfstand machen, in der Nase bohren oder zu Weihnachten fromme Lieder singen. Kann man eh' nicht ändern.


----------



## schmubo (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: lebenszeit.com*



Mädel-20 schrieb:


> Habe übrigens die Briefköpfe der Mails von damals und vom Brief von heute mal verglichen.


Nutzlos-Projekte entwickeln  sich  zur  Handelsware. Guckst  Du hier.

Und auf die Frage, was nach  der _letzten Mahnung_ kommt, gibt es auch  eine Antwort: Die allerletzte Mahnung. Den  weiteren Gang der Dinge kannst Du dem Kalletaler Dreieck entnehmen.

Für alles, was Du sonst noch wissen musst, enhält der Kopf dieser Seite, die Du jetzt gerade liest, genügend Links.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: lebenszeit.com*



Mädel-20 schrieb:


> Ich würd mich über Tipps von euch freuen!


hab mir die Seite angesehen. Sie unterscheidet sich in nichts von der "Machart" wie alle 
anderen Nutzlosseiten, die hier besprochen werden. Daher sind auch alle 
Tipps, die über deinem Posting stehen, zutreffend. Einfach lesen und schaun.


----------

